# Running Telegram-GUI



## mbzadegan (May 4, 2015)

Hi,
I downloaded telegram desktop and then extracted. Now, When I running it, it notify me to:

```
root@unix:/usr/home/user/Telegram # ./Telegram
./Telegram: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
root@unix:/usr/home/user/Telegram #
```
How can I resolve this?
I use MATE desktop too.


----------



## wblock@ (May 4, 2015)

The linux32 in that URL implies that this is, well, a Linux 32-bit binary.  To run it on FreeBSD, you will have to enable Linux emulation and install the Linux libraries from ports.  See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu.html.


----------



## mbzadegan (May 4, 2015)

Yes, of course I did it too, BUT now I get this error.


----------



## tobik@ (May 4, 2015)

Make sure you have installed emulators/linux-c6. This will install a bunch of Linux libraries you might need.


----------



## mbzadegan (May 4, 2015)

I reinstalled this port, Now :

```
root@unix:/usr/home/user/Telegram # ./Telegram
FATAL: kernel too old
root@unix:/usr/home/user/Telegram # uname -a
FreeBSD unix 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 22:51:51 UTC 2014     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
root@unix:/usr/home/user/Telegram #
```


----------



## t1066 (May 5, 2015)

Have you try either net-im/sigram or net-im/telegram from ports?


----------



## tobik@ (May 5, 2015)

mbzadegan said:


> I reinstalled this port, Now :
> 
> ```
> root@unix:/usr/home/user/Telegram # ./Telegram
> ...


Did you run `sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18`?


----------



## mbzadegan (May 5, 2015)

```
root@unix:/usr/home/user # sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16 -> 2.6.18
root@unix:/usr/home/user/Telegram # ./Telegram 
./Telegram: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by ./Telegram)
```


----------



## mbzadegan (May 5, 2015)

t1066 said:


> Have you try either net-im/sigram or net-im/telegram from ports?


Yes, I installed net-im/telegram by `pkg install telegram`


----------



## tobik@ (May 5, 2015)

mbzadegan said:


> ```
> ./Telegram: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by ./Telegram)
> ```


Telegram expects a newer glibc version than is provided by emulators/linux-c6. At this point I would look for alternatives instead.


----------



## t1066 (May 5, 2015)

mbzadegan said:


> Yes, I installed net-im/telegram by `pkg install telegram`


From the description of sigram:

```
A different graphical telegram client from Sialan.Labs.
```
I had not used this software. But it seemed to be a native telegram client for FreeBSD.


----------



## mbzadegan (May 6, 2015)

I installed net-im/sigram but nothing occurred and I did not find any commands to execution it!


----------



## tobik@ (May 6, 2015)

Run `Sigram` (with a capital S).

If in doubt what command to run you can list the binaries installed by a port with e.g `pkg info --list-files net/sigram | grep bin/`. This should give you an idea of what to run.


----------



## mbzadegan (May 6, 2015)

```
root@unix:/usr/home/user # Sigram 
process 1127: D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/etc/machine-id": No such file or directory
See the manual page for dbus-uuidgen to correct this issue.
  D-Bus not compiled with backtrace support so unable to print a backtrace
Abort (core dumped)
root@unix:/usr/home/user #
```


----------



## hukadan (May 6, 2015)

A little Google search gave me this : Thread firefox-35-on-fresh-freebsd-10-1.50450. So the question is: did you add the following line in your rc.conf file?

```
dbus_enable="YES"
```
You should do a little Google search before coming back to the forum next time .


----------



## mbzadegan (May 6, 2015)

OK, I mixup with this error and forget google searching.
How can I run it with non-root user?


----------



## mzs47 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have requested for a comment from telegram contributors whether it will run natively on any of BSDs.

https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop/issues/1424


----------

